# Superuser cannot acess internet



## blackpredator (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a droid cahrge and am running the latest infinity 3-20 with tsm parts. i have the latest superuser but when i try to update bunary files it does not let it connect to internet and keeps asking for me to check internet connection. please help stuck and frustated. as well as sub binary files it says vnull. im a newbie.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Droid Charge General as this really isn't a panic room discussion as your phone still functions.


----------

